# Sony MTS files and Mac OS problems



## duarted (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello

I'm thinking about buying the sony RX-100 II for underwater video but I found out that the video files are .MTS and have some compatibility issues with Mac OS.

Basically you cannot preview the files in Finder like you would normally do with a .mov file. You need to either open the files with VLC or Quicktime or convert them to .mov or .mp4

Does anyone know a good MTS to .MOV or .MP4 converter that doesn't loose quality?

I've been doing some research but it's hard to find one where you don't loose quality.

Or does anyone have any other solution for this problem?

Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2014)

Perhaps the application Flv Crunch can handle this conversion? It's the motion video converter application I use on a couple of Mac OS computers; perhaps there are better apps, but this one works well for me, but I do not have any MTS format video to try it out on to see if it could convert that to something a bit more mainstream.


----------



## duarted (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion Derrel but it doesn't mention any MTS files _"Flv Crunch can convert all these formats: mpg, vob, mp4, mov, dv, avi, 3gp, mka, mkv, mp3, wma, wmv, rm, ra, aiff, m4a, m4v, flv, mod, flac, and wav."_


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2014)

Mac App Store - Free MTS M2TS Converter


----------



## duarted (Nov 16, 2014)

I've tried that one, I didn't really like it :/ and it's very slow..

I found the Wondershare Video Converter Ultimate to be the best one but it costs 60$US.

it took me 1 minute to convert 1 GB of video (18 clips) from MTS to MP4. 

The converted files quality looks the same altough I noticed some difference when you "move the camera" in the way the video "drags". 

Not sure if I prefer the original or the converted


----------

